# adding another bird?



## kerrirae (Sep 16, 2021)

So I used to have 4 budgies: 2 males (Aqua & Tori) and 2 females (Taz & Tabby), but Taz passed away a few months ago unexpectedly, so now I'm left with 3 budgies: 2 males (Aqua & Tori) and 1 female (Tabby). 

Aqua and Tabby seem to favor each other and Tori gets left out. Thus, I am trying to determine if I should get another budgie so that there will be an even number so no one will get left out. 

However, I am having a hard time deciding on what gender of budgie I should get... As I am hesitant to get another female because Taz and Tabby never got along, but I am also hesitant to get another male because then there would be 3 males and only 1 female, and I wouldn't want Tabby to feel overwhelmed by 3 hormonal males...

Please tell me your thoughts, and please note that my birds live in a large flight cage, so cage-size is not a concern.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no guarantee the budgies would get along with a new bird, so you would need to be able and willing to house the new bird separately on a permanent basis if necessary.

If you DO decide to get another budgie, then I would strongly suggest you get a female. 
Then, AFTER quarantine and introduction of the new budgie in neutral territory, I would separate the four birds by gender rather than housing the males with the females.
Separation by gender would allow the birds to each have a friend and you would not need to discourage breeding.

Considering adopting a female from a bird rescue or animal shelter would give a budgie needing a new home a chance for a life with love and care in a forever home.

As it is currently, you need to be doing everything necessary to discourage breeding behaviors.*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*

*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc. to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## kerrirae (Sep 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *There is no guarantee the budgies would get along with a new bird, so you would need to be able and willingto house the new bird separately on a permanent basis if necessary.
> 
> If you DO decide to get another budgie, then I would strongly suggest you get a female.
> Then, AFTER quarantine and introduction of the new budgie in neutral territory, I would separate the four birds by gender rather than housing the males with the females.
> ...


Thank you so much for such a helpful & informative response!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee, and to add to that, gender is not really an indication of whether or not two budgies get along, it's down to personality. Therefore it's quite possible that she'd get along just fine with another female despite not getting along previously with Taz. 

I hope things go well!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please be sure to let us know how you decide to proceed. 
Best wishes! 💜*


----------



## kerrirae (Sep 16, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> I agree with FaeryBee, and to add to that, gender is not really an indication of whether or not two budgies get along, it's down to personality. Therefore it's quite possible that she'd get along just fine with another female despite not getting along previously with Taz.
> 
> I hope things go well!


Well that is good to know and definitely makes me feel better about adding another female to the mix. Thank you!


----------



## kerrirae (Sep 16, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please be sure to let us know how you decide to proceed.
> Best wishes! 💜*


I've decided to begin searching for a female budgie from an animal shelter or bird rescue! If I am successful in finding one, I will definitely keep you updated! Thanks again!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's wonderful! 
Good luck. 💜 *


----------

